# Hollyberry in da House!



## hollyberry

Hey Hey hey !!! I'm here now so all is well and the haunting can begin....lol

hee hee.. Hi everyone!


----------



## Sinister

Hello Hollyberry! Hope you're enjoying your stay here on Unpleasant Street.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Glad to see you here, I love your house  .. you do great work. How long did the mural take in your basement?


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, your house is totally awesome. Like, totally. 

Welcome to my house.


----------



## hollyberry

Oh that took a couple of hours.....lol

Thanks bunches! 


I loveit here Zombie!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Holly! Hey, I thought she used those scene setters from Party City. LOL


----------



## Zombie-F

Vlad said:


> Welcome Holly! Hey, I thought she used those scene setters from Party City. LOL


No, but my talentless ass sure will. 

If could afford to fly Holly out and have her paint my walls I sure would. Maybe someday I'll have the $$ to have the office painted.


----------



## Blackwidow

Greetings Hollyberry and welcome! Love your Gothic bathroom


----------



## ScareFX

Hi Hollyberry. Welcome!


----------



## haunt_master11

Greetings Hollyberry! Welcome to the forum
~Phil~ A.K.A :jol: Haunt_Master :jol:


----------



## colinsuds

Welcome hollyberry!


----------



## Lotus

Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party Party PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY

WELCOME HOLLY


----------



## hollyberry

I'm really not all that expensive.. I just got back from Missouri last week where I traveled to a couple of haunters homes to paint rooms 
http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/Pnut-haunt.html
and 
http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/bob_Ohaunt.html

starts out around $450 - $500 a day depending on what I'm doing .. plus travel

oh and By the way each of these rooms only took 1 day to complete .. start to finish


----------



## hollyberry

Vlad said:


> Welcome Holly! Hey, I thought she used those scene setters from Party City. LOL


 I'm gonna make you think scene setters...lol.. c'mere and bend over .. prepare to be spanked...lol

hee hee


----------



## Vlad

Holly, I love the way Pnut's turned out, beyond awesome. Pnut sucks, lol.
I can't get Bob O's to come up though. 
Hmmmmm, been a lot of talk about Holly's whippins' these days.......hmmmmmm, lol.


----------



## hollyberry

ooops... sorry typo in the link

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/bob-Ohaunt.html


----------



## Vlad

Thanks, They really turned out great Holly. I love the hidden door effect.


----------



## hollyberry

Thanks!!!!


----------

